# Nail clipping/grinding



## joeinca (Mar 19, 2015)

Hi, I have a all black GSD, Her nails are all black too so we cannot visually see where the quick is. Clipping her nails is a bit of a guessing game that we've been good/lucky at so far. The end result however is we don't cut them much so they are still somewhat longer than we'd like. I have a dremal that I tried once and she did not like it at all. What should i do? Continue to clip? Revert to grinding? Do both? If I should be using the dremal, can someone advise on how to approach this? My pup is 5 months old. 

Thanks.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

As you can see, I have a solid black GSD as well! I switched my pup to a dremel because it was less traumatic ... for ME! After you get your pup used to it, it's so much less stressful. I can do it by myself just having my guy (he's now 2) lie down, but I usually let my husband man the dremel and I man the treats. My husband has better pressure so it doesn't take as long. Here's a way to desensitize your pup:

How to Desensitize Your Pup to a Nail Grinding Tool

Don't worry about getting it all done right away. Even if you can just take the tips off for now, by doing it often, they WILL get shorter. I would plan on doing them at least weekly if you can. It's much faster and there's much less to take off.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I used to clip my dogs' nails and they all dreaded it, based on the mishaps that happened. The dogs that get their nails sanded, still do not enjoy it but it is more like "OK, just do it".


----------



## joeinca (Mar 19, 2015)

Galathiel said:


> As you can see, I have a solid black GSD as well! I switched my pup to a dremel because it was less traumatic ... for ME! After you get your pup used to it, it's so much less stressful. I can do it by myself just having my guy (he's now 2) lie down, but I usually let my husband man the dremel and I man the treats. My husband has better pressure so it doesn't take as long. Here's a way to desensitize your pup:
> 
> How to Desensitize Your Pup to a Nail Grinding Tool
> 
> Don't worry about getting it all done right away. Even if you can just take the tips off for now, by doing it often, they WILL get shorter. I would plan on doing them at least weekly if you can. It's much faster and there's much less to take off.



Excellent advice. Thank you. I will try to go back to the Dremel with the linked strategy.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Hey Joe, there's a certain amount of pressure where you hold them still without it being so much of a back and forth fight. You may want to practice that, try to find that point without turning the dremel on. I do the fronts with him sitting up and the rears with him on his side. There's also a certain speed where you aren't lugging the dremel, but not so fast that it burns.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

This link is excellent too: How to Dremel Dog Nails @ DoberDawn.com


----------



## joeinca (Mar 19, 2015)

Steve Strom said:


> Hey Joe, there's a certain amount of pressure where you hold them still without it being so much of a back and forth fight. You may want to practice that, try to find that point without turning the dremel on. I do the fronts with him sitting up and the rears with him on his side. There's also a certain speed where you aren't lugging the dremel, but not so fast that it burns.


Thanks. Will try this.


----------

